
Unsealed FBI Notes and Emails Reveal Agents Plotted Perjury Trap on Flynn - ycombonator
https://saraacarter.com/powell-unsealed-fbi-handwritten-notes-and-emails-reveal-agents-plotted-perjury-trap-on-flynn/
======
75dvtwin
Particularly interesting how high were the officials who _appeared_ to be
interested in setting up Gen. Flynn

>"... Notice that in Ruemmler’s letter she specifically says the January 5th
meeting was about Flynn:

[Feb 23, 2018] The memorandum to file drafted by Ambassador Rice memorialized
an important national security discussion between President Obama and the FBI
Director and the Deputy Attorney General.

President Obama and his national security team were justifiably concerned
about potential risks to the Nation’s security from sharing highly classified
information about Russia with certain members of the Trump transition team,
particularly Lt. Gen. Michael Flynn.

> […] While serving as National Security Advisor, Ambassador Rice was not
> briefed on the existence of any FBI investigation into allegations of
> collusion between Mr. Trump’s associates and Russia, and she later learned
> of the fact of this investigation from Director Comey’s subsequent public
> testimony.

"

[1]
[https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2020/04/30/additional-1...](https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2020/04/30/additional-11-pages-
of-fbi-documents-unsealed-biggest-surprise-president-obama-implicated/)

